# Bibliothèque Photo dans le cloud qui bugue



## michelgoldbergjazz (11 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
J'ai déjà posté ce message ailleurs mais il est plus à sa place ici (je pense).
Lors de chaque mise à jour iOS, iCloud me met un bazar total dans mes albums et je suis obligé de tout refaire.
Cela vous arrive-t-il aussi ?

Je suis preneur d'un truc pour refaire simplement ma bibliothèque (via la bibliothèque de photos dans Time machine ?).
Merci.


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (4 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

Il semble qu'avec iOS 11 et Mac OS 10.13 le problème soit résolu !


----------

